# Starting to plan rabbit Colony: A Successful colony x2!



## samssimonsays (Jul 28, 2015)

I have this "Plan" for a possible Rabbit Colony.... AGAIN.  I never seem to have it work in my favor because my rabbits are just too prissy and the does seem to be very dominant and just plain non accepting of each other. EVER. 

So in this attempt I plan to do it solely for the grow outs. I want to try to have an area in the trees, we have pines with brush and vegetation grown up in it, that I can make a reasonably sized pen with proper wire to prevent them from slipping through and digging out as well as still have a bird mesh so as not to lose any to climbing, digging or flying predators. I hope to also plant Barley in there for them to graze on as well. The rabbits I raise are fully pedigreed, show French Lops so minimal damage to their ears is crucial and has been a very difficult thing to accomplish... it seems to be the first thing they go for when they scuffle and always end up with bites on them. At least the adults and young adults anyways.    I should also add that I do NOT raise year round so this would be from April -October depending on the Minnesota weather. Which can change very quickly.

I think if I had even a 20 by 20 area where I could rotate the Jr's or house them for a few weeks until they are ready for their new homes it would benefit their health. Even if it was just to place them there for the weekend or daytime. But I would love to have somewhere I could put my adults in to let them have time out as well. My goat pen is just not quite right for the rabbits. Babies squeeze out and the adults fight over the goat hut  Eventually they all quit and just relax but the first 20 minutes are brutal with the occasional scuffle from a couple naughty girls. 

I would love to hear other feedback from those who have done colonies or who would like to try one also. 

*I am sure I am forgetting part of my "plan"  and will probably add to it the more I think about it, BUT this is the majority of it anyways! Thanks! *


----------



## samssimonsays (Jul 29, 2015)

Here is the start (hopefully ) to my colony. I will be adding in one or two more does depending on if I decide to keep back the second girl or not, she's still too young to tell on type. Before then, I will have to add another level and will have to expand it once they start to get bigger as well but so far, so good.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 29, 2015)

We have set up a colony on a small scale- at this point we only move a complete litter to it- doe plus kits- we do separate any bucks out.  We do have some dust ups between the girls but the doe keeps the group in check.  Ears are a big concern and so far we have been lucky with no issues.

Guessing it all depends on the temperament of the does.

Good Luck!


----------



## shanzu farms (Aug 3, 2015)

This is super interesting. I am not in the position to do this now, but want to in the future, so following the discussion. I do keep my does/offspring from 3 weeks to about 3 months (removing the doe at about 6 weeks) in a 3x3 yard tractor pulled across the lawn. They never dig out. It's made from PVC pipe and chicken wire walls, with simple tarp fittings for overhead protection. They love it out there and stay super healthy. I also let the adults run in it (I only have 4 total) when there are no grow-outs.


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 3, 2015)

shanzu farms said:


> This is super interesting. I am not in the position to do this now, but want to in the future, so following the discussion. I do keep my does/offspring from 3 weeks to about 3 months (removing the doe at about 6 weeks) in a 3x3 yard tractor pulled across the lawn. They never dig out. It's made from PVC pipe and chicken wire walls, with simple tarp fittings for overhead protection. They love it out there and stay super healthy. I also let the adults run in it (I only have 4 total) when there are no grow-outs.



So far, so good! All three girls are doing well together still. My youngest girl will be added in around 10 weeks old I think... She is 6.5 now and still with her mom. By then she will be weaned and big enough to handle them all. I am still up in the air on holding back my little REW doe... she is turning out to look really nice type but is closely related to many of my herd.... I do not have any offspring from her mother or father yet though... so maybe.... UGH!!! too many choices! LOL. 

I will be adding on a third level this week hopefully and maybe even extending the side by one pannel. So it will be 3Wx2Lx3H instead of 2x2x2.  Each pannel is 16"x16" which is why I want to go one more for width and eventually two more for height giving each girl their own individual level to escape to if they are not wanting to be near each other. I am still in the air on it all but planning as I go and learning as I go  

I may eventually try a couple of my other girls together as well but not yet... I want to work with my Jr's first.


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 3, 2015)

This is a perfect example of what I am hoping for, I can't believe I found this picture online... ! But it is almost identical to what I want to do. 

*The following image is not mine, all rights go to the respective owner. This is simply an example I found online of something I would like to try*


----------



## Alibo (Aug 3, 2015)

That looks amazing and something I would like to try. Construction looks like  a breeze and I bet you could even have a large open "tractor" level for grazing if it was made mobile


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 3, 2015)

Alibo said:


> That looks amazing and something I would like to try. Construction looks like  a breeze and I bet you could even have a large open "tractor" level for grazing if it was made mobile


Ohhhhh that is a great idea!


----------



## Alibo (Aug 4, 2015)

You have gotten me so interested in this idea. I have only seen meat rabbits raised seperately in small cages. Never knew this was a thing. Having DH start on one ASAP, and we do not even have rabbits yet! Haha I would like to do something more like this




Samantha drawz said:


> *The following image is not mine, all rights go to the respective owner. This is simply an example I found online of something I would like to try*



But only a slightly larger scale. With the mild winters in Ga I think it would do nicely.  How much square footage do you think I would need for a colony of under 10 full size rex rabbits?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 4, 2015)

From what I have read and had others tell me is that the more space you can give them the better and also provide places where they can get away from each other if needed/wanted.


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes, what Hens said! Visual breaks and barriers is crusial which is why, with limited square footage, I needed to go up. I think they recommend like 10sqft per rabbit though? I am unsure on specifics...


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 5, 2015)

yesterday, thanks to my water pump blowing on my way to work I was able to find some time to add on to my colony cage. Here is to 4 levels for my three super happy girls. Eadda and Opheillia will be added when they are old enough to join in several weeks yet. Will hopefully start my second colony with a couple of my older does as well in the coming weeks. Have to get their cage fully ready before adding them so they can escape eachother easily. 




 
Here is another veiw of the colony cage. I am still hopeful to add another grid in size outward making it 3x2x4 instead of 2x2x4


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 5, 2015)

I love the idea you posted! hmmm... maybe I will look into that for my outside pens...


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 11, 2015)

Well, it is nothing fancy by any means but I started a colony with a couple adults. 3 does and a buck actually. Funny story behind doe #3 being added to it actually....

She is in the top cage of my giant wooden, 3 level nesting cages and was in the process of taking a designated break before having another litter, her last litter is 11 weeks old and weaned at 7 weeks, I opened up the bottom nesting cage and used my playpen to fence around it along with a couple other gates for my buck and two does I desired to breed him to.... This morning, I found that doe #3 had managed to break the clasp on her cage and jumped down and into the colony.... So even though her father is the colony buck, I think that they will compliment each other nicely. I just hadn't wanted to breed a solid chestnut to a solid chestnut LOL. Everyone was happy and content this morning including the two bucks with whom I had left a doe each for in their cage with them last night as well. I am VERY tempted to ditch the cages all together aside from grow outs for rabbits I am selling and bucks and just make individual colonies for the does that will tolerate it. My two does were so content last night but they were also extremely laid back by nature. 

I "hope" to have a cage with levels built for them as well.. I am highly debating taking one entire wall of my barn and making it leveled cages to be able to possibly start a couple colonies that way. I have enough does to do 5 colonies with 3 does per colony for 4 colonies, does permitting, and then my 5 Jr's in the last one. I will still have the cages on the other side for my Bucks, for sale rabbits and show rabbits before they get moved into the colonies if they are does.


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 18, 2015)

I now successfully have 2 colonies started. the 3 Jr. does in the one and 3 sr does and a buck in the other. My hopes are to start 2 more colonies once I make the pens for them. 

with each day that the Sr. does in colony #2 live together, I see a dramatic difference in their personalities. 

Evey: The once attention crazed rabbit is no longer frantic to get attention, no longer biting the door to her cage and much more relaxed in general.

Roxy: The once lazy rabbit who would purposefully lay herself in a position she could eat AND drink without getting up is more active and coming to see me when I walk into the barn as well as joining the others at meal time.

Honey: Who was my shy girl that would hide in the back corner of her cage and freak out if anything touched her is now relaxed and starting to interact with the other two girls as well as not bolt when I walk in. 

And last but certainly not least is Charley: A buck but he is a sweetheart, he has been a struggle to keep weight on and he is always so mopey. He is now holding his weight well, grooming and tending to the ladies and loves his snuggles with them as well. 

The Jr. does in colony #1 have surpassed the age I have ever been able to keep together without fighting and are still going strong as a colony. There is no scuffle during meals, no fighting when it comes to attention and most of all, they are all scrambling and pouring out of the door to see me when I come to say hi. 

Things are currently in the works to create 4 large pens for colonies in the barn now that the temps have cooled down some and I can work with the door open and not worry about the barn getting too warm without the A/C on.


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 19, 2015)

I am not sure if it is easy to make out, the lighting was horrible in the barn as it was super gloomy out, but that is Honey far left, Evey in the middle with Charley draped over Evey grooming her. Roxy found the nest boxes I placed in there and was enjoying every last second of lounging in that. Last night I made a make shift colony set up for them to enjoy due to needing the area I had them penned in for our littlest goat, Olive.


----------



## Smith360 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi! I can't believe I've found someone who does this! I'm attempting to raise holland lips and dutch colony style.


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 19, 2015)

Smith360 said:


> Hi! I can't believe I've found someone who does this! I'm attempting to raise holland lips and dutch colony style.



How is it going?  I'm just starting out and my french have been pills until this try of it.    but now I have two going strong and hopefully I'll have three does per colony and 4 of them.  I have 4 does who probably won't work on a colony due to their dominance but that's pretty good for numbers     it's always nice to see others trying and hear their trials and successes along the way  feel free to share your experience here.


----------



## mikiz (Aug 19, 2015)

Bunny pile! They look so warm and snuggly. 

Is there a difference so far in how much work a colony is compared to individual cages?


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 19, 2015)

mikiz said:


> Bunny pile! They look so warm and snuggly.
> 
> Is there a difference so far in how much work a colony is compared to individual cages?


So far, no. They litter box trained very quickly as the buck is litter box trained already so I will only have to clean the couple of litter boxes once a week or so depending on which ones they use more. The younger girls are all hay floors for now but my hopes are to have them fully litter trained as well as the other does in colonies. It is much easier to clean litter boxes than shovel in -20 or lower degree weather lol.


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 20, 2015)

*8-20-15 Colony Update*

*Colony #2*











Upon morning check this morning I found Charley and his Angels (Hehe see what I did there?) Roxy, Honey and Evey all snug together with Roxy drapped over Charley LOL. These 4 just crack me up. The level of content they have become since placing them together is absolutely amazing to me. I have seen the improvement in each of them with their personalities shining through even brighter than before. 


*Colony #1*






The babies from Colony 1 are thriving and doing remarkably well for the age they have hit. Usually they will start to scuffle a bit at this age but have yet to do so with the space and levels they have to give each other their individual space.


----------



## Smith360 (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm glad your colony is doing good! Mine is just beginning and we are starting things slow. Currently we have two bucks. A broken orange holland and a palamino￼ Netherland dwarf cross who we took in when the family couldn't care for anymore. As far as does, we have three that are living together. A blue dutch doe, a broken orange holland and a REW lionhead. The bucks are in seperate wire cages. My little sister was afraid something bad would happen to Rosco(mut buck) because he was housed outside, so in the night she put him in with the dutch (Blue) and the lionhead (Donald). I'm pretty sure that Blue is bred but not sure about Donald. And then we bought the Holland's and she bred Donald to Scotch (holland buck) and Blossom (holland doe) to Scotch as well. So we will be having a giant mess of mut bunnies in September! I'm hoping to have Rosco neutered because Blue and him are very bonded and I hate having to cage him up and seperate them. There is also currently 4 female guinea pigs who live with the does. They get along wonderful and eat the rabbit food. I give them list of hay and oranges and vitamin c drops I'm their water. Any thoughts on the setup? Not trying to back your thread Samantha Drawz!


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh I love your set up! It looks like there are visual blocks and three shelters, one for each doe, that I can tell from pictures which is perfect. My only concern would be can they dig out and can anything climb in? I can not tell from the pictures if there is anything on the ground to prevent that. Most rabbits will attempt to dig out, some will not   Not to mention some things can dig in as well. 

As for Guinea pigs, I have not raised them since 2007 so I am dusty on their info but I believe that they do need some guinea pig food available as they can't get all they need from rabbit pellets? But like I said, I am waaay dusty on my Guinea piggies   The Vit c drops may be all they need from their food though. If you haven't already I would check into that to be safe. 

I can not wait to see pictures of those babies by the way! mixes are super adorable!  I started with mixes and built up from there to pedigreed Mini lops then to Pedigreed French Lops. 

Mine are brand new to the Colony experience as well. I have tried with past rabbits that it did not work with but I have found each doe has a different personality and they need to match in order for them to get along. The one higher strung doe in my colony was an oopsie as she placed herself in there by breaking the latch to her cage and all has been ok since they established who is in charge (That would be Evey the Blue steel doe with no tail )   The Jr girls were placed together at about 12 weeks old and are now 4 months old so it is doing well but their is a chance they may fail in the end. My jr does usually do   Hopefully this weekend when I clean the barn, weather permitting, I will have the time to build my pens for the colonies to be housed in. We will see... I may nee the master Carpenter skills of my dad for that though.  

And don't worry about taking the thread I view this as a learning experience for people who are trying it, learning about it or doing it  Anyone is welcome and I am still learning a ton about it so I am fine tuning my ways as I see and find other ideas from others  Feel free to share here as you go.


----------



## Smith360 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for the input! I talked to some vets and breeders and cavy and rabbit is basically the same. Cavies only require vitamin c. So the drops plus constant hay and grass is a good enough diet for them. Right now we have wire spread along the outsides of the run but it's mainly to keep things from digging in. And we are hoping to get a roof on the run soon. For now. I close the little door so that everybody is shut inside the building at night. We will be adding more shelters to the inside and outside. There is one thing I'm concerned about. Because they are on the ground and I put them out into grass pens every day, they are probably going to get worms. And I don't have a problem worming them. But what worker? And how much?


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh perfect! The wire out there will keep them in as well  And I figured you had looked into it but it crossed my mind to mention it lol.  As for the worms, I get mine specifically safe for rabbits at the vet but there is on eon Amazon you can purchase as well I just found. I also use Dietamatious Earth powder, food grade, and sprinkle it in the grass. It will dry up all of those sorts of things but it is bad to breath in so be careful while doing it and sprinkle while they are not out there. I use it in my rabbits water and goats as well and it will also strip them out as a preventative. If they have a heavy worm load already it will not work fast enough. I also get supplements online at this site called firmeadows and they have a really nice assortment of supplements. If you have questions on what is safe for your animals the gal will respond in a timely manner as well.


----------



## Smith360 (Aug 22, 2015)

Awesome thanks! Ill get some of the earth stuff. Two more weeks and my lovely Blue is due!


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 24, 2015)

Smith360 said:


> Awesome thanks! Ill get some of the earth stuff. Two more weeks and my lovely Blue is due!


It is so exciting expecting new babies  Good luck!


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 24, 2015)

Got a few photos of the Jr's this weekend. Alchemy and Iris absolutely love each other. Margo too but these two are usually inseparable. I missed the photo of Alchemy laying on her side with her arm around Iris by a second but it is still adorable!  They crack me up lol.


----------



## Smith360 (Aug 24, 2015)

You have beautiful rabbits! So I'm a little concerned about Blue. She is due soon so I put her in her kindling pen. It's large enough for her to move around quite abit but I'm concerned that she will get stressed out over not being in the "colony". I put her in a week early to adjust her. Her pen is in with the other rabbits so they can see and smell her. Should I be worried?


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 24, 2015)

Smith360 said:


> You have beautiful rabbits! So I'm a little concerned about Blue. She is due soon so I put her in her kindling pen. It's large enough for her to move around quite abit but I'm concerned that she will get stressed out over not being in the "colony". I put her in a week early to adjust her. Her pen is in with the other rabbits so they can see and smell her. Should I be worried?


I wouldn't be too worried about her stressing about not being in the colony. More about her stressing when she is returned to it. I have yet to decide what I will do when my girls are breeding aged and in the colony... I think I may try them raising their babies together but we will see :/


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 27, 2015)

This weekend is _hopefully_ the weekend! Saturday evening I will be headed to town to pick up some building materials and a friend will be coming over to help me get started on my colony pens! I am hopeful to get them at least framed and enclosed and then if we run out of time or energy I can build in the levels for them Sunday.  everything goes right! 
 I maaaay also be doing  a trade soonish with a 4-Her for some new lines and bring in a different buck... He is a supposed broken opal but The photo was darker and he looked to have been a possible Blue gold tipped steel. It wouldn't be the first time I got an opal that turned out to be a blue gold tipped steel  Either way, he is super nice looking and I am in love with the REW doe I got from this young girl last year. This will also help her out some in the new genetics department as she can only have a select few for her project. This little boy REW has both the lines AND the color behind him to really help her with both as well.


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 31, 2015)

My broken blue steel doe seemed to get along and was accepted by the least tolerating doe of the Sr. doe colony during some freee time in the yard yesterday. I am hopeful that since she has accepted her the other two more laid back does will as well and I will have plenty of room once the pens are done. (I didn't even so much as cut the wood for them this weekend) Sigh.... So goes life right? LOL.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 31, 2015)

that's great about your does!  I hear you on getting projects worked on....school starts tomorrow here so I will lose my 3 helpers and will have to figure out how to get chores done!


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 31, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> that's great about your does!  I hear you on getting projects worked on....school starts tomorrow here so I will lose my 3 helpers and will have to figure out how to get chores done!


Yikes! That would be super hard.... Also why I am apprehensive to start milking goats before we have kids, and kids who are OLD ENOUGH to help out LOL.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 31, 2015)

well it kind of comes down to routine and how well it all fits!


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 31, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> well it kind of comes down to routine and how well it all fits!


This is very very true.... My hopes are to be a stay at home mom... we will see. Kids are a ways off yet for us. At least planned anyways  We do know anything can happen and will take whatever is in store. We just have things we want to do before kids. All of it could be done after as well... but yeah.


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 2, 2015)

Yesterday while doing chores I let the younger three girls out in the pen to enjoy some outside time even with the heat. In doing so I decided to try to introduce Eadda and Ophelia to the group to see if they would accept them as part of their colony. To my surprise, they did! So I now have Alchemy (the head of the colony), Iris, Margo, Eadda and Ophelia as members of Colony #1. As of this morning, 9/2, all 5 girls had settled back into their multi level condo nicely and had made it together through the night without any battle wounds. I am hoping that with the close relation of the younger two to Alchemy they will be accepted permanently into the colony and they will be able to be moved into their new pen together. 

With this big new step, we are making excellent progress towards a colony raised rabbitry!


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 9, 2015)

Upon starting up colony #3 we suffered a few set backs. Even after doing everything correct for introducing the females they were just not compatible for colony life together. Two of the girls remained together and were bonding well when I came home and one of the does had gone to sleep and hadn't woken up. The bonded doe was beside herself and didn't understand why she was not waking up. It crushed me to lose my girl, Phoebe, but it broken my heart to see the pain the other girl was in after losing her as well. Poplar has since become her normal self and hopefully will find another match for her colony. We are sitting at 2 successful colonies at the moment still so I am eager to see where it leads!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 10, 2015)

I lost Ophelia from Colony #1 this morning.  I don't know what to think right now.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 10, 2015)

so sorry to hear , could it be do to stress- I know last week was hot and humid by us- not sure how your weather has been


----------



## samssimonsays (Sep 10, 2015)

It was hot and humid and miserable but the buns have A/C in their building... spoiled I know  No one was stressing from the temps as the humidity was not in there and temps stay around 70 degrees for them. I am wondering if it is not a genetic deal with my buck?


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 7, 2015)

My colony of 6 does who were all brn around the same time and were all Jr's when placed together are all still doing wonderful together. I separated out my Sr. doe colony due to one doe letting herself out and then not being excepted back in and hoping for babies before winter out of 2 of them... Didn't happen and so now I will keep them a part until I can get something further set up for them.


----------

